# Max Caddy pricing



## Graf Spee (Feb 7, 2015)

hello,
I've been kicking around buying a add on wood furnace. Due to a rather large amount of sqft, I'm interested in a max caddy w/blower. A "local" (almost 40mi away) shop quoted me $4,700. Should this price surprise me? I expected less.


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 7, 2015)

Was this with no backup heat option on it? Not sure, but that may be close, I think I heard somebody else a while back say the Max was $3900 with no blower and no backup heat, not sure if that was installed or not?
For $4700 I'd go with a Kuuma Vaporfire 100 furnace http://www.lamppakuuma.com/ unless you need the backup heat option, then you are on the right track.


----------



## Graf Spee (Feb 7, 2015)

I have done some research on the Kuuma but never went as far as getting a quote. I always assumed the Max Caddy would be cheaper. I'm unsure the Vaperfire can handle the task. I have 2700 sq. ft + 1300 sq. ft unfinished basement + an attached three car college, approximately 5000 sq. ft. The house was built in 2008 and it is a fairly efficient construction.


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 7, 2015)

Graf Spee said:


> I have done some research on the Kuuma but never went as far as getting a quote. I always assumed the Max Caddy would be cheaper. I'm unsure the Vaperfire can handle the task. I have 2700 sq. ft + 1300 sq. ft unfinished basement + an attached three car college, approximately 5000 sq. ft. The house was built in 2008 and it is a fairly efficient construction.


No need to get a quote, the price is right on their website, unless you mean for shipping. There are no dealers, you have to install yourself or act as your own general contractor if you need duct or chimney work.
I think you be fine heating 2700 ft. The basement footage doesn't really count unless you need to keep it at same temp as upstairs. It will stay warm just from the radiant off the furnace. How warm does the garage need to stay and how well is it insulated?


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Feb 8, 2015)

At 5,000 sq ft I don't think either will work, unless you are only supplementing heat. You may want to look into owb with storage. You are a perfect candidate for one.


----------



## Graf Spee (Feb 8, 2015)

The garage is very poorly insulated, I intend to remedy this. As for detailed space temperture, the basement will be finished at some point so I would like the ability to effectively heat this space. The garage is another story, I wouldn't intend to heat this space consistently. Just planning to run a couple of ducts for the ability to warm-up the space when necessary.
I really never considered owb, maybe I should.?.?


----------



## laynes69 (Feb 8, 2015)

The Max Caddy has a firebox size of around 4.5 cuft. For a furnace with modern technology, that's a large firebox. With the output btus and a 1800 cfm blower, it should be more than enough to heat your home. Personally I wouldn't consider an OWB, unless it's a gasification  boiler. Napoleon also has a larger furnace than the Max Caddy and that's a HMF 200 that's very efficient, but I think it would be too large. We have 2500 sqft with 10' ceilings plus a 1200 sqft basement and our furnace does fine.


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 8, 2015)

laynes69 said:


> We have 2500 sqft with 10' ceilings plus a 1200 sqft basement and our furnace does fine.


And just in case this detail slipped by...this is with the smaller Caddy, not a Max


----------



## sloeffle (Feb 8, 2015)

Would pass on the OWB, not unless you are looking at a Portage and Main. Our house is 2200 sq ft and the Caddy has no issues heating it. I would think a Max Caddy would have no issues heating the amount of sq ft you have.

I would try some other dealers and don't be afraid to maybe buy out of state if you can find a good enough deal. Believe @newyorker knows of a place in NY that has some good prices.


----------



## David_QC (Feb 11, 2015)

Just bought my Max Caddy Wood Only with blower last week for 2,800$ + 1.15% tx Canadian in Quebec
With the exchange rate US/CAN, you may want to take a look at it :- )

Now waiting for a Hot air plenum from a local HVAC guys to fire it at full load, which wasn't cheap, quote was from 225$ to 275$ just for fabrication


----------



## Graf Spee (Feb 14, 2015)

David_QC said:


> Just bought my Max Caddy Wood Only with blower last week for 2,800$ + 1.15% tx Canadian in Quebec
> With the exchange rate US/CAN, you may want to take a look at it :- )
> 
> Now waiting for a Hot air plenum from a local HVAC guys to fire it at full load, which wasn't cheap, quote was from 225$ to 275$ just for fabrication


 That seems like a pretty good deal


----------



## newyorker (Feb 15, 2015)

that sounds like a good deal i paid $2300 out the door for regular caddy and blower


----------



## Builderml (Jan 23, 2016)

David_QC said:


> Just bought my Max Caddy Wood Only with blower last week for 2,800$ + 1.15% tx Canadian in Quebec
> With the exchange rate US/CAN, you may want to take a look at it :- )
> 
> Now waiting for a Hot air plenum from a local HVAC guys to fire it at full load, which wasn't cheap, quote was from 225$ to 275$ just for fabrication


Dave that was for a Max Caddy correct? Can you get me the info where you purchased from?


----------



## lexybird (Jan 23, 2016)

I paid 3400$( plus 150 to have it delivered/setup  too) for mine with blower and electronic controls in Ohio brand new still on the crate ..Everything you need . Most all stove shops usually sell them much higher than that . It has a bigger firebox than a kumma and constant variable blower speed controls according to plenum temperature . I heat 2,000 sq ft but I can attest it probably has capability to do double that amount because it can allow us to hit 80+ Inside  in zero degree windy days quite easily and do so at 12+ hours burn time ( no playing Boy Scout when you get home after a long day at work) Absolutely love ours wouldn't trade it for anything on the market . Maybe the best 3500 I ever spent


----------



## David_QC (Jan 23, 2016)

Builderml said:


> Dave that was for a Max Caddy correct? Can you get me the info where you purchased from?


See attached receipt, it is in Canadian dollars.
It is a local hardware store in Quebec


----------



## Builderml (Jan 24, 2016)

David_QC said:


> See attached receipt, it is in Canadian dollars.
> It is a local hardware store in Quebec


Dave, thank you very much for your help. Looks like i have a road trip coming up. I have been thru Coaticook many times on my way to visit family from the Lac Megantic all the way to St Georges area. If i remember right on the main road thru Coaticook (141) there was a 2 story building (House like building) it had a railing across the whole front of the house that would sell 4 wheelers . Its been over 10 years now since i have gone up. Ok back to business now. So with the item code on your receipt the Max Caddy came with the blower and controls? I am not familiar with the Max Caddy and i know they have many options i just want to make sure i get everything i need. Was the Max Caddy onsale when you purchased yours or was that the regular price? If you don't mind and you go back to the coop anytime soon can you confirm current pricing for me? Again thank you


----------



## David_QC (Jan 25, 2016)

I will.. it's on my way back home. They had a demo model before chrismas with a price tag on it... If it's still there I will picture it from every angle :- )
It was coming with blower and controller at this price, he gave me a price because it was in the middle of the winter (like now), but when I hired a duct worker to connect it to my existing duct work, he told me that he was selling PSG furnace and that he could have saved me a bit more... I didn't ask more... I believe it's a fair price if you compare to what they are showing on the PSG web site :- )

2,999$ the boss wasn't there for special talk...
There is one in stock, but I could not take much picture it was in the back store and only the rear of the furnace was visible...
I asked for Caddy price as well...


----------



## maple1 (Jan 25, 2016)

That's a darn good buy for someone from south of the border who wants to cross border shop. Not sure on the duty implications when you cross back down - but that's close to $2k US for a Max Caddy.

This dollar exchange situation is whacked....


----------



## Builderml (Jan 26, 2016)

I'll be taking a ride north and picking up a Max caddy in the near future. No more little toys for me.


----------



## 3fordasho (Jan 26, 2016)

Builderml said:


> I'll be taking a ride north and picking up a Max caddy in the near future. No more little toys for me.



If I could get one at that price - I'd be all over it too.    What's retail?  $4199+1189 blower?


----------



## sloeffle (Jan 26, 2016)

maple1 said:


> That's a darn good buy for someone from south of the border who wants to cross border shop. Not sure on the duty implications when you cross back down - but that's close to $2k US for a Max Caddy.
> 
> This dollar exchange situation is whacked....


That is a steal. I gave more that for my Caddy five years ago.


----------



## laynes69 (Jan 26, 2016)

I know back when I bought my furnace, the retailer (RKO) had them listed over a thousand under MSRP. I ended up buying mine for 1200 after rebates. I couldn't turn it down at that price.


----------



## Builderml (Jan 26, 2016)

David_QC said:


> I will.. it's on my way back home. They had a demo model before chrismas with a price tag on it... If it's still there I will picture it from every angle :- )
> It was coming with blower and controller at this price, he gave me a price because it was in the middle of the winter (like now), but when I hired a duct worker to connect it to my existing duct work, he told me that he was selling PSG furnace and that he could have saved me a bit more... I didn't ask more... I believe it's a fair price if you compare to what they are showing on the PSG web site :- )
> 
> 2,999$ the boss wasn't there for special talk...
> ...


Thanks David for the help, I'll be taking a ride up your way come spring to get one. Any issues or problems I should know of before making the purchase? I think this site needs an " everything max caddy" thread.


----------



## David_QC (Jan 26, 2016)

Builderml said:


> Thanks David for the help, I'll be taking a ride up your way come spring to get one. Any issues or problems I should know of before making the purchase? I think this site needs an " everything max caddy" thread.


Hummm, nothing great to know before buying, make sure to read manual You may have to play around with the RTD sensor in the plenum if you have too much cycling, it's a 1/4 inch hole so easy to drill and tape. I am still playing around to improve effiency and learn.
If you need anything more i will help


----------



## brenndatomu (Jan 26, 2016)

laynes69 said:


> I know back when I bought my furnace, the retailer (RKO) had them listed over a thousand under MSRP. I ended up buying mine for 1200 after rebates. I couldn't turn it down at that price.


Just think, in 2016 $1200 gets you a sale priced Tundra and a free ride on the crack train! 


Builderml said:


> I think this site needs an " everything max caddy" thread.


Get tah gettin brotha!


----------



## David_QC (Jan 27, 2016)

lexybird said:


> You realize on a max caddy The speed of the blower can be adjusted . The factory setting I found to be just right . Far better than the tundra single speed which I also have owned. Of coarse each persons ducting and setup varies


Yes I can run it manual mode and force only speed 1 at all time, problem with this it when I come back home and the house is cold, I start a fire AND I use the electric element to quick boost... at speed 1 and few minutes later it becomes too hot, in fact at speed 1 with electric, the furnace casing near that element become really hot... in Heat mode, it bump up the fan like it should... but when I come back to wood only... lot of cycling (more than a caddy with 100F to 140F setting)... I know I should not complain, my house is warm and i'm having an happy face, but it would not be that difficult to add some settings on that controller, it wouldn't cost more..
The SBI support told me that when the Electric kick in, fan should go directly to speed 4.. he was wrong.. In fact, I can set fan speed to 0 and call for eletric heat and guess what happen ? It heat 100amp @ 240v without fan... that's not stupid proof... Hope they will spend a bit of time on a new 'software' in the controller.

I will probably post a video with quantity of coal that I have before it start cycling and show controller settings as well... I will try another SBI tech just to clarify if it's safe to run electric at speed 1 or 2 if they told me it should be speed 4...

In fact, maybe cycling from 97F to 107F to 97F to 107F is not even an issue... maybe it's even more effiency, who know ?

Update: SBI tech is convinced that it should start at speed 4 in electric at HEAT mode and if not, it's because my motor wiring is wrong... to be continued... will double check everything tonight...


----------



## Builderml (Jan 27, 2016)

brenndatomu said:


> Get tah gettin brotha!


Could you start one I sure as heck don't know how, don't even see an option for it.


----------



## brenndatomu (Jan 27, 2016)

Builderml said:


> Could you start one I sure as heck don't know how, don't even see an option for it.


When you go to the main "boiler room" page, look at the top right side, there is a little box that says "post new thread" click that and away you go


----------



## David_QC (Jan 27, 2016)

If you wanna see what that controller look like... I uploaded 2 video to show to SBI tech that my fan wiring is good and the fan speed is 2 in electric mode (not 4).


----------



## lexybird (Jan 27, 2016)

Hmm not sure about that on mine . But whatever they are using as set speeds it sure works like a champ on my setup


----------

